# *Bites her Nails*



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

EEEK Kharma is in heat! Rationally I knew this day would come, but I guess I never REALLY thought it would come. The breeder wants her when she goes into heat a second time so in a couple of weeks most likely Kharma will go meet Zen and hopefully make beautiful babies together. I'm actually a little in shock I think that its really happening now holy crow!

I feel terrible. Every time she cries I want to rush her to the vet and get her spayed. My baby is distressed  I can't believe i'm putting her through this. Someone should just shoot me now, i'm evil. I don't know how much longer I can hold out, i'm giving it until the babies are born and then i'll make the judgement call of whether or not to stop breeding. I feel really bad for her


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Just curious -- what is the rationalization of waiting until her second heat, and letting the first one pass?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Mostly because the breeder is having new floor installed and right now everyone (including cats) are temporarily living elsewhere (safely ensconced so no funny business goes on and accidental pregnancy ensues.)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

gotcha. I didn't mean to question you judgement or anything -- I was honestly curious.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it's wise for you to wait, Payge. Better that she's a bit older. I don't think it's wise to breed a cat in her first season, anyway.  Just give her lots of loving attention. That helps immensely. When she rolls around, just pet her tummy and her back. It will calm her down. She's not in pain, but nervous, and doesn't know what's wrong. As soon as she mates, she'll smack or hiss at the male! It's nature's way. 

We took in a stray who was quite young, so young that we would naver have guessed she was pregnant. She got bigger and bigger, and finally had 6 kittens on her own and one dead kitten by caesarian section. Few lived . I think she was just too young. That was a huge litter! 

My guess is that you'll be "grandmother" to 3 or 4, which is much better for mommy and babies.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> I don't think it's wise to breed a cat in her first season, anyway.


Are their health risks involved in breeding a cat in her first heat? Or is it just because usually cats are pretty young when their first heat rolls around? I wasn't sure if the only risks involved were size and maturity...so I am just curious.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> Are their health risks involved in breeding a cat in her first heat? Or is it just because usually cats are pretty young when their first heat rolls around? I wasn't sure if the only risks involved were size and maturity...so I am just curious.


That depends on when the first heat comes. Both my Devon Rex females had their first heat when they were 5 months olda and I wouldn't dream of breeding such a youg cat. My moggie female had her first heat when she was 14 months old and had she been a breeding queen I would probably have bred her.

It's about the age, not if it's the first heat or not.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Makes perfect sense. I just didn't know if there was more besides size and maturity.


----------

